# College Student looking to interview preppers



## anglepink140 (Oct 1, 2015)

I would love to have someones time to interview the life of a prepper and I would just ask a few questions. Please contact me !


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy, I believe this one is for you.

anglepink 140 - go easy on him he is a little bashful.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

For the most part we are like your average folk - we just have hidden places in our home and lots of food and guns


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> For the most part we are like your average folk - we just have hidden places in our home and lots of food and guns


There is nothing average about me!!!

Pinkie, why don't you hangout and read some threads. Who knows, we might even let your borrow a foil hat!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

anglepink140 said:


> I would love to have someones time to interview the life of a prepper and I would just ask a few questins. Please contact me !


anglepink140;

I would be so delighted to be interviewed by someone so intelligent, articulate and well written as yourself. But please, lets get to know each other a bit better. Tell us about yourself; Where do you go to school, how old you are, why the interview, is it for a class or a paper? That sort of thing.

Thanks

Your new potential interviewee

Slippy


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go again......


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

anglepink140
Do you see preppers as being different from other people? 
Sure we put aside extra food water and have a plan, yet for the most part preppers are indistinguishable from non preppers.

I guess what I'm trying to figure out is the interview a prepper angle to your thread. I think if you have the time to read through threads that cover topics that interest you. You'd probably get your questions answered.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

No, go away


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Define Prepper


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Let's see.. a simple morning in the life of a prepper named Arklatex... 

5am: the wind up alarm clock wakes me up. (Never rely on batteries! EMP!!!)

6am: take off the gas mask after verifying we haven't suffered an NBC attack while sleeping. (You never know! )

7am: unlock the family from their padded safe room. Disarm the ring of claymores surrounding the house and feed the pitbulls. ( all of them have been infected with superaids and given testosterone shots!)

7:15am: put on the coffee!!! (Even preppers need a boost in the am!)

8am: after enjoying my Joe, clean the 50 cals placed around the castle. (Gotta keep em clean in case of zombies!)

9am: time for some delicious MREs! (Essential to having regular bowel movements!)

10am: patrol (!!!)

11am: inventory supplies (I'm not fawning over the huge stash of lifesaving trinkets. Really I'm not!)

12pm: time for some delicious MREs! (Once again: essential to having regular bowel movements!!)


As you can see, the typical life of a prepper is very stressful and strenuous. I've only told you the morning routine... can you imagine what it's like in the afternoon and evening!?? Don't even get me started on the night shift!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Butt why is a Lab your avatar when you have pits


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Butt why is a Lab your avatar when you have pits


Because they are my pets. Not my security force. (Plus they haven't been infected with superaids and given testosterone shots!!!)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't ask me??


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I prepare for natural disasters power outages and the Apocalypse. I'm a college student much like yourself. I commute over an hour to college. I used to carry a lot of survival gear in the back of my Jeep, this included things like jumper cables to magnesium firestarter to fishing gear to wrench sets in case I break down. It came in handy a few times at work, and giving people jump starts. Besides that I sit here all alone and wait patiently for the zombie apocalypse. What can I say? Maybe I'm immature.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't think of myself as a prepper. So it will have to be someone else.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Please send pictures and are you supplying the beer and brats?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Ark! What the hell? Why didn't you back me up in the survival gun thread. I told em to put an m2 at every corner and be done with it. James says .50 call are sooo WWI and we need to go 20mm


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

anglepink140 said:


> I would love to have someones time to interview the life of a prepper and I would just ask a few questins. Please contact me !


My BS meter is pegging.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sure, I'll talk. Here is how I see it. I'm a normal guy with normal responsibilities (family, friends, work) who refuses to depend on others to be responsible for my needs. And just like buying home or car insurance I spend some time and cash paying for "SHTF insurance" to assure that in severely bad times I still will not be a burden on others. 

And if a nationwide disaster were to happen and even my friends or my government wasn't able to help me my family would have much better chance of getting by instead of starving. Remember that most of our parents kept a trunk of food in the house during the Cold War with Russia and bomb shelters were common. Expensive but they chose to pay for extra insurance and so do I.

Try reading the William Forstein book "One Second After". While I doubt EMP (disaster in the book) will be what causes a national disaster the book makes you consider "what if"? Plus it's a well written book.

Prepping is like buying additional cancer health insurance. You hope you'll never need it but I choose to "buy" the additional protection.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Prepper? Heck, I thought this was the Dr Pepper fan club.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Me!?! I am not a prepper!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> For the most part we are like your average folk - we just have hidden places in our home and lots of food and guns


I lost all my food and guns in a boating accident. What?!? I like to feed the fish...and arm them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> anglepink140;
> 
> I would be so delighted to be interviewed by someone so intelligent, articulate and well written as yourself. But please, lets get to know each other a bit better. Tell us about yourself; Where do you go to school, how old you are, why the interview, is it for a class or a paper? That sort of thing.
> 
> ...


Anglepink140, Some/most of us so called preppers do have our individual quirks on occasion. So to be fair.....after arranging for your interview with one of our most eloquent spokespersons, I thought you should be made aware.........

Slippy, well...... HE DOESN'T LIKE TO BE KEPT WAITING


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Anglepink140 sound like a stripper name. Are you a stripper? Please let there be strippers , it seems like a good thing to prep...you know in case of an emp, and stuff.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

cdell said:


> Anglepink140 sound like a stripper name. Are you a stripper? Please let there be strippers , it seems like a good thing to prep...you know in case of an emp, and stuff.


Well if you are gonna prep strippers you best remember the glitter and high heels


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Sadly the interview can't go to Fred.Garvin (not his real name). :rulez:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

is there a difference between prep and pimp hookers?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Guess AnglePink has changed her mind. No more posts from her.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

anglepink140 said:


> I would love to have someones time to interview the life of a prepper and I would just ask a few questins. Please contact me !


Before I will agree to be interviewed, you will have to undergo an interview by ME.

Please answer the following questions.

1. Do you believe in God?

2. Are you "pro-choice" or "pro-life"?

3. Are you a homosexual?

4. Are you in favor of gun control?

5. Who did you vote for in each of the Presidential elections that you were eligible to vote in?

6. Do you have siblings?

7. Are your parents still married, or do you come from a single parent home?

8. Do you have children?

9. Have you ever been drunk and disorderly?

10. Have you ever had unprotected sex?

11. Do you exercise on a regular basis?

12. Do you have an emergency plan in place for yourself and members of your family?

I don't expect you to answer ANY of these questions. NONE of your answers are ANY of my business.

You should not expect a TRUE prepper to answer any questions asked by you, that would disclose their location, their WTSHTF plans, their food and water stores, their means of self-defense, etc.

If you want to know the opinions and general knowledge of the "prepper world", all you have to do is READ THE THOUSANDS OF POSTINGS IN THIS FORUM.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I like turtles


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> Here we go again......


Certainly seems that way.


----------



## anglepink140 (Oct 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> anglepink140;
> 
> I would be so delighted to be interviewed by someone so intelligent, articulate and well written as yourself. But please, lets get to know each other a bit better. Tell us about yourself; Where do you go to school, how old you are, why the interview, is it for a class or a paper? That sort of thing.
> 
> ...


 I am a freshman at GSU, I am a Pre-Nursing student and I am 19 years old. the paper i am conducting is a semester long project. The main prompt is to study a subculture and i chose preppers because I don't know very much about y'all and I am very interested in finding out more.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

anglepink140 said:


> I am a freshman at GSU, I am a Pre-Nursing student and I am 19 years old. the paper i am conducting is a semester long project. The main prompt is to study a subculture and i chose preppers because I don't know very much about y'all and I am very interested in finding out more.


Skepticism is warranted. I bet you remember the show "Doomsday Preppers?" That show certainly tried to make preppers look like fools and careless idiots, and some were. Government sponsored trolls are another reason. Finally, OPSEC requires that one does not disclose for the obvious reasons.


----------



## anglepink140 (Oct 1, 2015)

I apologize, you guys all are so helpful! i have been overloaded this weekend with homework but once again thank you for your support


----------



## anglepink140 (Oct 1, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Before I will agree to be interviewed, you will have to undergo an interview by ME.
> 
> Please answer the following questions.
> 
> ...


I greatly appreciate the time you took to reply to my post. I have to have a interviewee and I wouldnt mind to answer these questions in private messages.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

anglepink140 said:


> I am a freshman at GSU, I am a Pre-Nursing student and I am 19 years old. the paper i am conducting is a semester long project. The main prompt is to study a subculture and i chose preppers because I don't know very much about y'all and I am very interested in finding out more.


Excellent, nice to see you back. A few querstions;

GSU is an acronym meaning what?

Does using the word "subculture" at all indicate a certain racist undertone that may be offensive to certain people?

How does this research paper tie in to a Nursing Degree?

The name you chose for this forum, "anglepink140", does it have a special meaning?

Thanks I look forward to your responses so that we can continue the interview.

Slip


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

A big question I would have if I were in your shoes would be... How does ego play into being prepped? Why post on a forum at all? That is a great starting point if you are writing a paper for say introduction to psychology or sociology. 

If you do get a serious interview with someone here...Good luck with that too ^^...Be sure to reflect on any surprises you found from the "Subculture" you have examined.

Oh forgot to mention. You could always read a few of the articles on the site and gather research for your paper. No real need for an interview imo. You would need at least 100 interviews for the interviews to hold any productive insight into a "Subculture".


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I wonder if our grandparents were thought of as a 'sub culture'. Since they prepared for another depression, crop failures, bank closings and mother nature they technically were preppers.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I wonder if our grandparents were thought of as a 'sub culture'. Since they prepared for another depression, crop failures, bank closings and mother nature they technically were preppers.


Very true. I am truly shocked at times with how unskilled, unable and practically useless most people are these days in even fixing things on their own, let alone anything more.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

"Preppers" are secretive and individualistic outside of their real world family on issues related to being prepared. The claim that "preppers" are a subculture and supportive data relative to the claim will be important in the paper as well. 

Do us all a big favor and post your final paper here for us to read. I would love to read it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I took the liberty to write your paper; :encouragement:

First, the term "Prepper" is a stupid made up term that due to some recent TV shows or movies, portrays a negative stereotype that the leftist liberals can attempt to make fun of.
I am no "prepper". 

My life's goal is simple; To be able to take care of myself, my wife and others who rely on me in ANY situation that occurs. Self Sufficiency is the end game. Its not a "Sub Culture" as some pencil necked geek professor would like you to think.

I grew up on the Alabama Gulf Coast where Hurricanes and Storms were the norm 7 months a year, before you had 24 hour Weather Channel. You had to be ready for electrical outages, ready for flooding, ready to feed, water and clothe yourself...all without the help of Government. That formed the basis for my Self Sufficiency Goals. 

In other words, most of us who espouse those goals, are similar to what most American's had before the the fools in Washington DC decided that no one could get along without the support of the government. American Exceptionalism is REAL and Built this Great Republic. But politicians have wanted to eliminate that moniker from the citizenry because they know they cannot control "Exceptional Americans". 

Who are we? 

We're college educated, and we're not. We're Blue Collar, White Collar, Musicians, and Surfer Dudes, truck drivers, mechanics, accountants, We're Farmers, Ranchers and Military. We're Retired and Pastors and Teachers. Our wives are stay at home Moms or Career Ladies or work in the diner...Or own the diner. If you grew up in metro Atlanta, metro Chicago, Metro Dallas, Metro Cleveland, we could have been your neighbor...or in the hills of CO, ID, WV, Maine. We're every state in the Country. We live in mansions, trailers, tents and subdivisions and in the city and country and some on the water. 

We're the folks down the street with a couple of boys who were a few years older than you or the retired couple that always had the best Halloween stuff. We're the people who helped the old lady down the street when the tree fell on her deck, because we have a chainsaw (or three) that was ready when needed. The man who owned a few acres outside of town, where he and his family and maybe a few neighbors went hunting a couple of times a year,that's us. We're the people who had the neighborhood BBQ's twice a year and served the adults vodka shots when the kids went home to bed. We're the NASCAR, Football, Baseball Hockey fans who has the guys over for Monday Night Football. We're the artists, the musicians, the free spirited ones who paints butterflys and sheers sheep, or has a garden in the back yard...or has a 1000 acre garden!

Our house is the one that has a few lights burning when the storm took out the transformer. My cars and trucks have tow chains, 4WD and winches to pull people out of ditches when the roads iced over. Some of us have horses and mules to handle what cars/trucks can't handle. 

Our house was where the young mother down the street came when her 3 year old had a temperature and needed some children's fever reducer. When charities at church needed some extra food for "The Thanksgiving Feed The Homeless", my cans of food were gladly given. We loan out tools to the gay couple who couldn't find a hammer in a box of hammers. We're the folks who own a tractor, 4 wheelers, and hand tools. We're the people who told the Homeowners Association President to kiss our ass when he said we couldn't pitch 5 tents in the back yard for our son's Cub Scouts troop. We can shoot, clean, cook and eat animals. We can shop for deals at the grocery store. We pay our taxes...(most of us HA) and fight for whats right. We don't take shit.

And I'm the guy who got out of the suburbs to enjoy the HomeSteading Goal and never looked back at Metro Atlanta. 


If that's what a "prepper" is...so be it. But I still refuse that name.

That probably sums it up. I'm sure I missed a lot.

In closing, I can tell you what we are NOT..."We are NOT Victims".


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A neighborhood child was watching us splitting wood. He asked what we were doing and my nephew said splitting wood, so we will be warm this winter. He said "why don't you just go buy it, what you are doing is hard". My oldest nephew said "why should we pay someone to do what we can do?" The young man said because then you could be doing fun stuff. The oldest nephew said, "like watching other people work, tell your dad when he is ready to buy firewood to come and see us.". As the young man walked away my nephew said "I bet he thinks chicken comes from the grocery store". The younger generation is not prepared to work or be self sustaining, it worries me.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I took the liberty to write your paper;
> 
> First, the term "Prepper" is a stupid made up term that due to some recent TV shows or movies, portrays a negative stereotype that the leftist liberals can attempt to make fun of.
> I am no "prepper".
> ...


Outstanding! You said it better than I could have. I am not a prepper I am prepared for what life can and will throw at me and my family.


----------



## anglepink140 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you for your time to respond but it is part of my project to have an interviewee.


----------



## anglepink140 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you so myuch that answered so many of my questions that i had. I'm not trying to label anyone in a bad way but honestly fly fishermen are a subculture there is not anything wrong with being a subculture.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

anglepink140 said:


> Thank you so myuch that answered so many of my questions that i had. I'm not trying to label anyone in a bad way but honestly fly fishermen are a subculture there is not anything wrong with being a subculture.


So in that same vein, Illegal ******** and **** must be "subculture" too? Nothing wrong about being an "illegal *******" or "******", so I should be able to point that out right?

You'll never learn this in college but one of the strategies of Liberal's is to put people in these various sub categories. Beware of that.


----------



## anglepink140 (Oct 1, 2015)

Our examples we are being taught of subcultures are "Bronies" and "Flyfishermen" and so on


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Anglepink140,

I sincerely hope you appreciate my efforts in setting you up with Mr. Slippy. However, much more important I hope you listened and learned to what has been carefully relayed to you so far. If you indeed are one of the young future leaders of America, then you will have let this experience impact your life. If you continue to listen and learn here in this forum, just maybe, you will have acquired the mindset to lead and not follow a culture that is stealing your future. Sub cultures? I think not, there are Patriots (that's us... the one's you thought were Preppers) who remember and stand for the principles this country was founded on, and then there are those who follow the present culture indoctrinated by our present political leaders with deceit and destruction in mind. Destruction of your rights and liberties to be exact. Still following along? This could (actually it should) impact the way you think for the rest of your life.

Reflect on the following quotes and look at what is happening around you since we traded our freedom and liberties for security under the disguise of the "Patriot Act" to fight terrorism. Now, all or any of us can be counted amongst the terrorists, if our government so chooses. 



Make the lie big, make it simple, keep saying it, and eventually they will believe it.
If you tell a big enough lie and tell it frequently enough, it will be believed.
What luck for rulers that men do not think.
...obstacles do not exist to be surrendered to, but only to be broken.
Those who want to live, let them fight, and those who do not want to fight in this world of eternal struggle do not deserve to live.
The victor will never be asked if he told the truth.
He alone, who owns the youth, gains the future. ADOLPH HITLER


“The best way to take control over a people and control them utterly is to take a little of their freedom at a time, to erode rights by a thousand tiny and almost imperceptible reductions. In this way, the people will not see those rights and freedoms being removed until past the point at which these changes cannot be reversed.” ADOLPH HITLER



It is my most sincere hope that you will continue your education here. You are off to a good start. Good luck and my best on making the grade. It's all up to you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

anglepink140 said:


> Thank you for your time to respond but it is part of my project to have an interviewee.


I believe you have many willing participants here, all with a common message. You may quote any of us.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

And there will be some participants with uncommon messages...hehehehe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I hope Anglepink140 hangs around, reads and learns and soon contributes. I think she would be a valuable member to our little community and I hope that we have more and more young people getting interested in living the Self Sufficient lifestyle.

Your new friend, 

Slippy


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

AnglePink, I suspect that most if not all of us are not interested in private interviews. A thought...
Online questionnaire on this site. All answers are public so you may end up with a lot of blank answers but you will get a good mix of responses from several of us. Denton (a member here) can probably set it up.

Forum Members, If she does this I'm asking for 100% honest answers or no answer at all. No long winded BS stories. Just short and too the point. If you don't like a question please leave it blank without any comments.

Angle, I think that's about the best you're going to get from this group. And in my opinion this is a level headed group of people but they are rather jilted by some of the newer members trying to sell us stuff or asking super intrusive questions and making very dubious statements. 

Be straight with us and we will answer basic honest questions.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I think angelpink is trying to develop a pre-surgical questionnaire screening patients to determine which are to be lobotomized,
electrotherapy at the minimum.. 
The primary purpose of the paper has not been disclosed, yet. Sounds like a psych paper to me.
No statement on what field of nursing either.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

So she wants us to talk on the phone or skype or... that is NOT going to happen here!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

anglepink140 said:


> Our examples we are being taught of subcultures are "Bronies" and "Flyfishermen" and so on


Bronies?

That's it, I'm out.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Bronies?
> 
> That's it, I'm out.
> Good luck to you.


What's a bronie?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> What's a bronie?


Bronie


> A male fan of the series, "My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic."
> "Dude, are you a member of the herd?"
> 
> "Yeah, I'm a Bronie"
> Fist-bumps are exchanged and both say; "Bro-hoof"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Bronie


The world has done gone crazy.

Slippy out.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

For the record I had to use Google because I had no idea what a Bronie was. I am still unsettled by the thought that grown men are watching my little pony and have a special group.


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

anglepink140 said:


> I would love to have someones time to interview the life of a prepper and I would just ask a few questions. Please contact me !


First of all I'm a bit shocked by the harsh welcome and the 3rd degree by some the people here and I hope they become more welcoming to a new person. If you want to know more about the subculture of prepping I would gladly answer your question, No questions asked! I may have to withhold some information such as full name and location as that I wish to keep private. Beyond that welcome and if you have any questions feel free to ask or continue to post here! I bet you will get a great grade on your paper, just don't mind the other people they can come off as rude but I'm sure they won't be to unpleasant. God Bless and have a great night!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> First of all I'm a bit shocked by the harsh welcome and the 3rd degree by some the people here and I hope they become more welcoming to a new person. If you want to know more about the subculture of prepping I would gladly answer your question, No questions asked! I may have to withhold some information such as full name and location as that I wish to keep private. Beyond that welcome and if you have any questions feel free to ask or continue to post here! I bet you will get a great grade on your paper, just don't mind the other people they can come off as rude but I'm sure they won't be to unpleasant. God Bless and have a great night!


There are too many fly by night members asking personal questions right out of the gate, so yes most here are skeptical. You'll learn soon enough.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

anglepink140 said:


> I would love to have someones time to interview the life of a prepper and I would just ask a few questions. Please contact me !


If this can be through the internet it would be fine. Just a little too far otherwise.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

anglepink140 said:


> I am a freshman at GSU, I am a Pre-Nursing student and I am 19 years old. the paper i am conducting is a semester long project. The main prompt is to study a subculture and i chose preppers because I don't know very much about y'all and I am very interested in finding out more.


Subculture.

Interesting that you think prepping is a subculture. We are not a subculture. We are the more forward thinking people of any subculture. We are the ones, as Slippy said, who are there with the extra can of gas or the truck and chain. We are the ones with the cup of sugar when you knock on the door. 
We are the ones who do not raid Walmart when the hurricane is hours away as we readied ourselves when the days were sunny.

We are not a subculture just because we prefer to be prepared; we are simply the smarter of the culture.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> First of all I'm a bit shocked by the harsh welcome and the 3rd degree by some the people here and I hope they become more welcoming to a new person. If you want to know more about the subculture of prepping I would gladly answer your question, No questions asked! I may have to withhold some information such as full name and location as that I wish to keep private. Beyond that welcome and if you have any questions feel free to ask or continue to post here! I bet you will get a great grade on your paper, just don't mind the other people they can come off as rude but I'm sure they won't be to unpleasant. God Bless and have a great night!


I am fatigued by your continued feigned sleight. Not only that, but would you kindly point out your threads and posts that would indicate you are even a prepper?


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Was wondering,if to the young we are deemed a sub culture what's the main culture ahead of us, someone sitting on the toilet with no toilet roll!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

coates776 said:


> Was wondering,if to the young we are deemed a sub culture what's the main culture ahead of us, someone sitting on the toilet with no toilet roll!


Dang, you are awesome!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Bronie


Sorry AnglePink140.... you won't find any bronies here on this forum or likely any others that claim fame to being a subculture. But...... we do have BuggyBugOutBag. Most of us are having a hard time finding much common ground with him. He is likely though the closest thing here to what you are "being taught" is a sub culture.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, I never heard of bronies but after reading the last few posts it's unnecessary to know anything further along with Anglepink140 and Buggybug.

My list of unnecessary things is getting quite long.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> First of all I'm a bit shocked by the harsh welcome and the 3rd degree by some the people here and I hope they become more welcoming to a new person. If you want to know more about the subculture of prepping I would gladly answer your question, No questions asked! I may have to withhold some information such as full name and location as that I wish to keep private. Beyond that welcome and if you have any questions feel free to ask or continue to post here! I bet you will get a great grade on your paper, just don't mind the other people they can come off as rude but I'm sure they won't be to unpleasant. God Bless and have a great night!


Advice to the youngsters, don't be like this guy^.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

anglepink140 said:


> I would love to have someones time to interview the life of a prepper and I would just ask a few questions. Please contact me !


I would suggest you contact The Patriot Nurse. She should be able to provide you some insight on the subject. You can contact her through her website at Medical Preparedness Education


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Anglepink140,

It has been implied that you stand at a split in the road and, whether you are in fact a student developing a research paper or a person with some other agenda, the split and associated choice stands. You can view this encounter from the perspective of a detached academic (schooled by detached academics) or you can step out of the glass-bottomed boat and wade into the somewhat murky stream.

Any type of activity can be viewed as a subject and those that practice it can be defined in terms of a social construct, but those are concepts, not realities. If you want to understand well and gain true insight, observe your environment. Identify how you could be personally impacted by potential natural or manmade disaster and think about what you could do to be prepared for your own survival and to assist others if necessary. Ask questions. Make a plan. Doing so will give you a basis for honest dialogue on this forum.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's my final say,I don't like being labeled as a "subculture".furthermore,when the lights go out and you have no food or water or,even gasoline for your honda accord because you haven't got the willpower or interest to at least put a few things away for a rainy day or an extreme emergency,don't bother knocking on my door.we will be the one's out helping the people we know and love.ie,no strangers allowed.

Yes,I am mean old guy.live a hard life and learn from its experience.you will need it in the future.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

OK..I suspect we *might be getting trolled.. I thought for a moment about the screenname..I suspected that "Anglepink" was a misspelling of "Angelpink". Considering most younger folks can't type worth a shit these days..too much "text speak" (eg "ur" "ur" etc). So,I run a google search...and this!
angel pink - iafd.com
our Nurse is a porn star?????


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Renec said:


> OK..I suspect we *might be getting trolled.. I thought for a moment about the screenname..I suspected that "Anglepink" was a misspelling of "Angelpink". Considering most younger folks can't type worth a shit these days..too much "text speak" (eg "ur" "ur" etc). So,I run a google search...and this!
> angel pink - iafd.com
> our Nurse is a porn star?????


pornstar is 26 according to your post, nursie claims she is 19.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Anglepink was really just a nice college kid doing a paper for a class elective. She PM'd me and she goes to a legit southern US college in a town that I'm familiar with. She had no idea about what "preppers" do and I did my best to let her know some basics, similar to my post where I "wrote her paper". She's legit and OK. I hope we hear back from her and convert another young person to the "prepared ways".


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Anglepink was really just a nice college kid doing a paper for a class elective. She PM'd me and she goes to a legit southern US college in a town that I'm familiar with. She had no idea about what "preppers" do and I did my best to let her know some basics, similar to my post where I "wrote her paper". She's legit and OK. I hope we hear back from her and convert another young person to the "prepared ways".


AW, you are a nice guy!
Paternal instinct take over?
Good, set her on the right path, done right in the slippy fashion, she will become one of us.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Good ending ...... or beginning for Anglepink. I believe the time she spent here has been influential and likely eye opening. We all wish her the best as she begins her journey, now with both eyes open.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

In my defense..Ladies never tell their real age,and you should never ask


----------

